# York Buckle Tote as everyday work/baby bag? Reviews?



## dizchik

So I've been wanting a new tote bag and I've searched all over the internet, comparing similar totes of different brands to the York Buckle Tote and I've think I've had my mind settled on this tote. I've read reviews on the Tory Burch website, but I was hoping to get updated reviews from people here.

I need this bag to serve as an everyday bag, that can carry my essentials - makeup, wallet/wristlet, phone, keys, random papers and coupons, knitting bag, plus things for my kids - bottle, sippycup, wipes, book/toy, etc... so I need something durable, can handle spills and can handle an occasional day of me throwing random things in there on the go.

I like the compartments- the mid-section not being attached to the bottom doesn't concern me, as it would actually come in handy if i have to throw something bulky in there, like a sweater- but I'm a little more worried about the straps not holding up. I don't plan on making it too heavy, but you never know, and I've read that if it gets too heavy the straps can dig into your shoulders uncomfortably. I've also read about the glue coming undone.

Is there anyone else out there that can tell me how theirs has held up? Any opinions on this bag? (I guess I just need affirmation that this will be a worthwhile purchase.) Also, does this bag ever go on sale?


----------



## Frugalfinds

dizchik said:


> So I've been wanting a new tote bag and I've searched all over the internet, comparing similar totes of different brands to the York Buckle Tote and I've think I've had my mind settled on this tote. I've read reviews on the Tory Burch website, but I was hoping to get updated reviews from people here.
> 
> I need this bag to serve as an everyday bag, that can carry my essentials - makeup, wallet/wristlet, phone, keys, random papers and coupons, knitting bag, plus things for my kids - bottle, sippycup, wipes, book/toy, etc... so I need something durable, can handle spills and can handle an occasional day of me throwing random things in there on the go.
> 
> I like the compartments- the mid-section not being attached to the bottom doesn't concern me, as it would actually come in handy if i have to throw something bulky in there, like a sweater- but I'm a little more worried about the straps not holding up. I don't plan on making it too heavy, but you never know, and I've read that if it gets too heavy the straps can dig into your shoulders uncomfortably. I've also read about the glue coming undone.
> 
> Is there anyone else out there that can tell me how theirs has held up? Any opinions on this bag? (I guess I just need affirmation that this will be a worthwhile purchase.) Also, does this bag ever go on sale?



I know you posted this awhile ago, so it might not be relevant, but I thought I would chime in.  I used my York for a work bag.  I was very hard on it.  I over-stuffed it and threw it around.  The leather never scratched and the handles are still in place.  The one thing that bothers me is the way it distorted.  Because of the stiff leather and my over-stuffing, the bag has a bit of a permanent bowing.  Basically it became warped from me putting too much into it.  If you don't do this then it should be fine, but if you want to put a ton of stuff in it without worrying, then I might suggest a softer, more malleable leather.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I am a currently using the large one in Light Oak. It has accompanied me on 4 flights and still looks pristine. I have my laptop in there, change of clothes and assorted notebooks. The straps do dig when I weigh the bag down but the saffiano seems indestructible. I should have bought a darker color though as I have a tiny bit of denim transfer but this is to be expected of all lighter colored bags.


----------



## Mgnschwartz

You can use baby wipes to get rid of the transfer


----------



## originallyxelle

I've had my Light Oak large York for almost a year and it's been great. I've taken it to work and on multiple vacations. It still looks new. I think it would be a great diaper bag.


----------



## Goat2015

I just bought the large York Buckle tote in navy. I absolutely love it! It's very elegant, sophisticated looking and I think it just makes you look like a world class traveller! 
I do love all the compartments, key holder and the middle zippered section. I carry all my stuff in a purse organizer so I just stick it in the middle zipper part, I use the other parts of the bag for iPad, clothes and anything that fits! 
When I go to work I like to stick my lunch in my purse so I don't have to carry it separately. As a preschool teacher I definitely need a big tote to carry all my stuff around throughout my day!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Goat2015 said:


> I just bought the large York Buckle tote in navy. I absolutely love it! It's very elegant, sophisticated looking and I think it just makes you look like a world class traveller!
> I do love all the compartments, key holder and the middle zippered section. I carry all my stuff in a purse organizer so I just stick it in the middle zipper part, I use the other parts of the bag for iPad, clothes and anything that fits!
> When I go to work I like to stick my lunch in my purse so I don't have to carry it separately. As a preschool teacher I definitely need a big tote to carry all my stuff around throughout my day!



welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing!


----------



## deeyn

I use mine as a toddler bag. We have change of clothes,  cutlery as well as my notebook, wallet, keys etc. I only wish it has a magnetic closure of some sort..


----------



## reginaPhalange

Has anyone had quality issues with the York Buckle Tote,  brought within the past year? I bought one in March to use for summer school and after "using" it maybe 5 times, the strap came unstitched. All I had in there was a MacBook, a pair of sunglasses, my wallet, a water bottle and my keys and by use I mean I walked from my car up to the building and back with the bag.


----------



## zg2172

reginaPhalange said:


> Has anyone had quality issues with the York Buckle Tote,  brought within the past year? I bought one in March to use for summer school and after "using" it maybe 5 times, the strap came unstitched. All I had in there was a MacBook, a pair of sunglasses, my wallet, a water bottle and my keys and by use I mean I walked from my car up to the building and back with the bag.


Hi! I had the same issue with my York Buckle Tote. I used it all semester last year, just to carry my laptop and some small notebooks to and from classes. I guess the load wasn't exactly the lightest, but I expected that the bag would hold up for longer. I got it fixed at a local repair shop, but now I just use it for holding lighter things (like just a wallet and keys) for when I'm going out to eat, not for class anymore.


----------



## reginaPhalange

zg2172 said:


> Hi! I had the same issue with my York Buckle Tote. I used it all semester last year, just to carry my laptop and some small notebooks to and from classes. I guess the load wasn't exactly the lightest, but I expected that the bag would hold up for longer. I got it fixed at a local repair shop, but now I just use it for holding lighter things (like just a wallet and keys) for when I'm going out to eat, not for class anymore.




I thought it was ridiculous for a bag that was "designed" for a laptop. I pretty much walked from my car to the building (a 5 min walk) and back; during class my bag would be sitting on a chair, with no pressure on the strap. I was really annoyed since my load was always light with the exception of my laptop. I don't use totes otherwise and won't have a use for the bag if I can't carry my laptop in it.


----------



## zg2172

reginaPhalange said:


> I thought it was ridiculous for a bag that was "designed" for a laptop. I pretty much walked from my car to the building (a 5 min walk) and back; during class my bag would be sitting on a chair, with no pressure on the strap. I was really annoyed since my load was always light with the exception of my laptop. I don't use totes otherwise and won't have a use for the bag if I can't carry my laptop in it.


I completely agree. I thought it might have just been a defect with mine, since a lot of people seem to love to use it for work/class, but I guess not:/ I'm on the hunt for a new tote with thick stitching and strap now!


----------



## reginaPhalange

zg2172 said:


> I completely agree. I thought it might have just been a defect with mine, since a lot of people seem to love to use it for work/class, but I guess not:/ I'm on the hunt for a new tote with thick stitching and strap now!




Same, the reviews were misleading and the strap was a concern from the start, I asked an SA about it before purchasing. 

I've had the MK version since first year and it's held up well plus the laptop compartment is sewn down into the bag so nothing slides underneath. Another great option is the Kate Spade Cedar Street Harmony or Jules - my sister got one for $110 plus tax and the straps are a LOT thicker. 

I'd recommend either if you're looking to stay in a price range similar to TB and purchase something similar to the York Buckle Tote design.


----------



## zg2172

reginaPhalange said:


> Same, the reviews were misleading and the strap was a concern from the start, I asked an SA about it before purchasing.
> 
> I've had the MK version since first year and it's held up well plus the laptop compartment is sewn down into the bag so nothing slides underneath. Another great option is the Kate Spade Cedar Street Harmony or Jules - my sister got one for $110 plus tax and the straps are a LOT thicker.
> 
> I'd recommend either if you're looking to stay in a price range similar to TB and purchase something similar to the York Buckle Tote design.


Thanks for the recommendations! Just did a quick search, and I like the look of the MK jet set tote a lot. I'll definitely be taking a look at it when I go shopping this weekend.


----------



## reginaPhalange

zg2172 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! Just did a quick search, and I like the look of the MK jet set tote a lot. I'll definitely be taking a look at it when I go shopping this weekend.


MK are currently having a sale so you may be able to snag it at a good price. Best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## colorblock

I've been using the red York tote for about 9 months now and while I haven't had any handle issues, the bag is greatly distorted.  I probably overloaded it (I use it for work). It's now permanently caved in at the corners.  Not sure I would buy again if you need it to be a workhorse bag.  Looking into getting a Neverfull instead.


----------



## reginaPhalange

colorblock said:


> I've been using the red York tote for about 9 months now and while I haven't had any handle issues, the bag is greatly distorted.  I probably overloaded it (I use it for work). It's now permanently caved in at the corners.  Not sure I would buy again if you need it to be a workhorse bag.  Looking into getting a Neverfull instead.




I've had mine for 6 months, used it a few times and it was sent out to repairs. While the issue was fixed, the bag lost its shape and now has a slight slouch as well as caved corners. I've noted that the quality is really hit or miss with TB but I'm in love with her designs.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

reginaPhalange said:


> Has anyone had quality issues with the York Buckle Tote,  brought within the past year? I bought one in March to use for summer school and after "using" it maybe 5 times, the strap came unstitched. All I had in there was a MacBook, a pair of sunglasses, my wallet, a water bottle and my keys and by use I mean I walked from my car up to the building and back with the bag.


This is actually a bit of a surprise since the TB quality is superior in my opinion.  I know at the time I was choosing totes, MK, TB and Coach had one and I opted for the Coach one and I will say I saw friends who got the same bag and literally stuffed it with laptops and a week of supplies, medicine, cosmetics, workout gear etc. with no tears even after a few years.  I was actually surprised.  Right now I'm looking for a lighter use tote and looked at the MK but am actually going with the TB because they have a nice pebble leather that will stand up without anything in it so it has a bit more structure which to me is important if its not going to be safffiano leather.  I don't care for bags that "pool" at your feet.  It is the Perry Tote and while it is a bit more than the MK $395 vs. $268 once you get the 30% it makes it a non issue to me since the TB quality and workmanship is top notch in my book.  It is pretty much the only contemporary designer bag that I continue to hold onto.  I love the product and have had good luck. Mostly I love the quality of the soft leather.


----------



## legalbeagle

Now I really wonder if I should buy this bag... I really like the kir royale color and the buckles...


----------



## harlem_cutie

Saffiano is durable but prone to warping. The bag wrinkles easily. I believe if you stuff it to reshape it, the bag should take on the new shape. I have an original release large tote in Luggage and it still looks the same. I use it as a laptop and baby bag. I would not hesitate to buy another.


----------



## Adaniels729

Get the Perry! I love it! I am a stay home mom with a 1 and 3 year old ... We put this bag thru hell and it always looks fantastic. Easy to wipe/dust off.  I fold it up and shove it under the stroller, kids spill milk on it.  And It still looks fantastic.  Plus I think the leather is much nicer than the Tory saffiano which (imo) looks  a little plasticy compared to Prada and others.


----------



## Mrs0515

The one with navy is so classy. I love it. But since it doesn't come with zipper, i rarely use it.


----------



## chooy

I've used mine for half a year almost every single day.
Mine is the regular (large) size and it has held up perfectly. I love the fact that I can throw in my laptop in the middle compartment without having to use a separate laptop case, and that there are zippers and compartments for the usual items that I carry.
I usually carry a laptop+notepad+textbook(quite thick)+water bottle+makeup bag.
The saffiano leather has become slightly softer and it is not as boxy as it first came in. But then, that's what makes me like the York buckle even more. I like bags that are rather structured but not too structured.

If you want a bag that can go both casual and formal, get the York!
It's so functional and versatile I never regretted that I bought it


----------



## Kyuri

chooy said:


> I've used mine for half a year almost every single day.
> Mine is the regular (large) size and it has held up perfectly. I love the fact that I can throw in my laptop in the middle compartment without having to use a separate laptop case, and that there are zippers and compartments for the usual items that I carry.
> I usually carry a laptop+notepad+textbook(quite thick)+water bottle+makeup bag.
> The saffiano leather has become slightly softer and it is not as boxy as it first came in. But then, that's what makes me like the York buckle even more. I like bags that are rather structured but not too structured.
> 
> If you want a bag that can go both casual and formal, get the York!
> It's so functional and versatile I never regretted that I bought it



Can a 15" laptop really fit (MacBook Pro)? And, when empty, is this bag really 3.3lbs (approx)? I find any bag > 1.5lbs to be heavy for me.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Kyuri said:


> Can a 15" laptop really fit (MacBook Pro)? And, when empty, is this bag really 3.3lbs (approx)? I find any bag > 1.5lbs to be heavy for me.




The Regular (Large) York Buckle Tote is super light when empty no more than 1.5lbs! I have a 13" MBP but I can try one of the other laptops around the house that are ~15" if that helps?


----------



## Kyuri

oh, only 1.5lbs? That would be great. Some other site had said 1.5kg and I was disappointed but they probably meant 1.5 lbs, then. Sure, anything would help. I'm mostly interested in what could fit inside that padded center area (the interior dimensions of it). Thanks!


----------



## chooy

Kyuri said:


> Can a 15" laptop really fit (MacBook Pro)? And, when empty, is this bag really 3.3lbs (approx)? I find any bag > 1.5lbs to be heavy for me.



I use a 13inch so I cannot try it out myself for you but according to the Tory Burch official website, it says "Holds a full days essentials, plus a 15" laptop"
so I'm sure it will hold a 15inch laptop.

I'm not sure about the exact weight but when the bag is empty, it's pretty light. I think the bag feels heavy with things inside because the straps are thin so the weight is not evenly distributed. But that's the same for most totes out there because the straps usually comes in similar thin design.

It's the perfect everyday bag for laptop users!


----------



## eviexo

Kyuri said:


> Can a 15" laptop really fit (MacBook Pro)? And, when empty, is this bag really 3.3lbs (approx)? I find any bag > 1.5lbs to be heavy for me.




Yup! I carry my 15" Pro. It does get heavy, but I don't walk around with it too much (zero commute - 10m to work by car lol), so it works out for me.


----------



## Krystalx

I have this bag for school and I love it. The size is perfect for fitting in a laptop, charger, pencil case, notebook, calculator, small makeup pouch, card case, and a 500ml water bottle. It's very functional and pretty at the same time.


----------



## honey52

I bought mine in December of 2014 and have been using it for over a year now every day as a work bag. Mine is a small york in black as I don't carry my laptop to work and it's pretty functional. I can slip my 13 in mac air in it just fine if I need to and have done so at times. I have several white scuff marks in different areas, not sure where they are from but this bag does take a beating. 

(I have a black saffiano Prada wallet that gets beat too but has no white marks....not sure if its a quality issue OR if it has to due with exposure to different elements)

I like that the tote has a large zippered pocket for security and discreteness but I really don't like that it's unattached. The handle ends have curled slightly but not a lot and I like that too because it's not looking ridiculously worn. Overall it's really held up because I don't see any stitches come out or break or fray and the edges of the bag and straps don't have any peeling. 

One thing I do notice is that if you put a good amount of stuff in it and it's sitting on your passenger seat in the car, if you stop at a light and its not a smooth smooth coast to the stop light, the bag pitches forward so easily and then you have a bunch of stuff all over your car floor you have to pick up? does this happen to anyone else? (maybe this speaks volumes about my driving hahaha) 

Also, I think it's light. which is good. I've been looking at a new everyday bag and right now I've been lusting over and entertaining the idea of the discontinued Coach Borough bag that has a bagillion pockets but I think its heavy


----------



## AAngela

Syrenitytoo said:


> This is actually a bit of a surprise since the TB quality is superior in my opinion.  I know at the time I was choosing totes, MK, TB and Coach had one and I opted for the Coach one and I will say I saw friends who got the same bag and literally stuffed it with laptops and a week of supplies, medicine, cosmetics, workout gear etc. with no tears even after a few years.  I was actually surprised.  Right now I'm looking for a lighter use tote and looked at the MK but am actually going with the TB because they have a nice pebble leather that will stand up without anything in it so it has a bit more structure which to me is important if its not going to be safffiano leather.  I don't care for bags that "pool" at your feet.  It is the Perry Tote and while it is a bit more than the MK $395 vs. $268 once you get the 30% it makes it a non issue to me since the TB quality and workmanship is top notch in my book.  It is pretty much the only contemporary designer bag that I continue to hold onto.  I love the product and have had good luck. Mostly I love the quality of the soft leather.


Hello
Did you buy the TB bag?  Which one do you prefer out of the TB and the LV Neverful?
I cannot decide which one to get as a work bag.  I know LV is more expensive but I don't paying more for the right bag. Thank you.


----------



## Linds31289

AAngela said:


> Hello
> Did you buy the TB bag?  Which one do you prefer out of the TB and the LV Neverful?
> I cannot decide which one to get as a work bag.  I know LV is more expensive but I don't paying more for the right bag. Thank you.


I have a Neverfull, TB Perry tote and just got a TB Kerrington tote and I love them all! The Kerrington tote and the Neverfull are very similar (minus the clasp closure) 
It really depends on what brand you like best. Louis Vuitton is a Louis Vuitton and will wear for a very long time but Tory Burch has such fun patterns and holds up well too. My Kerrington is so fun and holds a ton! I can fit everything that I need plus a MacBook Pro laptop. I researched the York tote and I didn't like the reviews. I also didn't like how structured the bag was. The LV and TB totes are going to be more "slouchy" with no compartments. The York has tons of pockets. Hope this helps!


----------



## AAngela

Linds31289 said:


> I have a Neverfull, TB Perry tote and just got a TB Kerrington tote and I love them all! The Kerrington tote and the Neverfull are very similar (minus the clasp closure)
> It really depends on what brand you like best. Louis Vuitton is a Louis Vuitton and will wear for a very long time but Tory Burch has such fun patterns and holds up well too. My Kerrington is so fun and holds a ton! I can fit everything that I need plus a MacBook Pro laptop. I researched the York tote and I didn't like the reviews. I also didn't like how structured the bag was. The LV and TB totes are going to be more "slouchy" with no compartments. The York has tons of pockets. Hope this helps!



Thank you; yes that helps alot


----------



## chippylover

For those still looking for a work bag with great organization, i recommend the tory burch shoulder tote which apparently is the better version of the york buckle tote. The york buckle tote has been phased out from what i understand and in its place, they have brought out the tory burch leather shoulder tote. below is a picture of my bag when its arrived.


----------

